# Dairy Goat Buck For Rent? Shelburne, Vermont



## Catherine Wright (Jan 5, 2017)

*
Hello!
Shelburne Farms in Shelburne, VT is looking to rent a dairy goat buck to breed one of our full sized does. We would love to start breeding as soon as possible.  Please email or call Cat if you have any suggestions or questions for me!  802.985.0344 or cwright@shelburnefarms.org   Thank you!! -Cat*


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH Cat. I'm in TX so can't help you out, but hope you can find what you're looking for. Good luck!


----------



## TAH (Jan 5, 2017)

I think @purplequeenvt is in VT. I am not sure where but she may be able to help.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah I'm in NH but I don't know any full size dairy goat people.  Everyone I know has Nigie or pygmy bucks.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2017)

@purplequeenvt has sheep, I don't recall seeing any goats.

There are a number of people in Vermont making goat cheese but I have no idea what breeds they are using. Perhaps contacting the Vermont Farm Bureau would be helpful. I know some have been profiled in Vermont Fences (VFB magazine).


----------



## TAH (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce said:


> @purplequeenvt has sheep, I don't recall seeing any goats.[/QUOTE/]
> Shows goats on her website.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 5, 2017)

I usually just use Google...  But the farm Bureau would also help!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2017)

TAH said:


> Shows goats on her website.


Hmm, true enough! Maybe we didn't look in that shed.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 6, 2017)

We don't have goats at the moment. I sent her an email with contact info for someone that might be able to help. 

The website hasn't been updated in a while.  Never enough time to do everything.


----------

